
Show HN: The Hollywood Film Studio for Your iPhone - sarperdag
http://www.apperto.com/videorama/
======
mchahn
It left out the first most important part, the script writing. Amazon released
a movie script editor on the web, the storywriter, just for people to use to
submit scripts to them.

